# consulta como modifiar cuenta revoluciones (RPM)



## chesterchess (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola, tengo una duda, tengo mi coche que es un 405 nafta a carburador
Y me facilitaron un cuadro (tablero) de instrumentos de un modelo inyección de un 405 SRi para ser precisos.
Lo que me han dicho es que los cuenta revoluciones de inyección funcionan de diferente manera que los de uno a carburador. Me explicaron algo de la intensidad de señal que necesita uno y otro para funcionar correctamente.
Alguien sabe algo de esto? puede modificarse la toma de señal para hacerlo funcionar?


----------



## eL1ct (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola:
Quza esto te pueda interesar, adjunto un archuvo PDF.
Habla sobre circuitos de cuentarrevoluciones electronicos.

un saludo.

PD: Puede parecer un toston por tener 1,5 MB pero son 5 paginas.


----------

